# MPC's '75 Vette Convertible returns!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I know that most of us have our comfort zones. We like certain kinds of planes, or cars, or whatever, and we tend to focus on subjects in those categories. For me, when it comes to cars, I’m probably most well-known for, and most comfortable with, loving the losers. Chevettes, Citations, EXPs and Omnis – these are what make my world go around. 

Still, every now and then a kit comes along that encourages me to branch out. One perfect example of this is the MPC (Round 2) ’75 Vette convertible. I know, I know… you’re thinking “Why would he build a Vette?”. Still, you have to admit that the ’75 convertible is one of the slipperiest automotive shapes to come out of Detroit, pretty much ever. I find it very attractive, and I was very excited to get a hold of one just the other day.

So, while it doesn’t have the cachet of loserness that some of the other Round 2 reissues do, I was compelled to buy one. It doesn’t hurt that ‘75s are also pathetically slow, too. 

Check out this newest offering from MPC, another interesting “back from the dead” offering that proves you can have your Vette and build it too!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mpc-125-1975-open-corvette-roadster-oob/








*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Faust said:


> . . . Still, every now and then a kit comes along that encourages me to branch out. Still, you have to admit that the ’75 convertible is one of the slipperiest automotive shapes to come out of Detroit, pretty much ever. I find it very attractive, and I was very excited to get a hold of one just the other day.


I prefer the 1968-1973 version with the little ducktail instead of the tapered plastic rear bumper. Still, the 3rd-generation Corvette was a nice-looking car. The only problem was, Chevy made that same damn car for 16 years! (Actually 21 years if you don't count styling changes. The '68 Corvette's chassis was unchanged since the '63 model.)


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

scotpens said:


> I prefer the 1968-1973 version with the little ducktail instead of the tapered plastic rear bumper. Still, the 3rd-generation Corvette was a nice-looking car. The only problem was, Chevy made that same damn car for 16 years! (Actually 21 years if you don't count styling changes. The '68 Corvette's chassis was unchanged since the '63 model.)


I agree with you on the "square backed" Vettes. However, in convertible form, the pointy-backed ones work okay. I don't like them as coupes, until about '80 when the spoilers gave them some of their squareness back. 

No one ever said the General coudln't stretch a platform! With all that cost saving and later badge engineering, you have to wonder just how badly they were being (mis)managed to go belly up (almost), eh?


----------



## Robbie Vanbuskirk (Nov 16, 2016)

looks like a winner


----------

